# November 2014 Theme Voting



## Fin (Oct 23, 2014)

Poll closes October 31st, at 11:59 PM.




Click here for the current time


----------



## godofwine (Oct 24, 2014)

Prompt suggestion:

Get the paper


----------



## Pluralized (Nov 1, 2014)

godofwine said:


> Prompt suggestion:
> 
> Get the paper



Once they've gone to poll, there's no need suggesting in this thread. Save 'em for next time.


----------

